# Dog Bed?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

our spoiled V has many beds. From the car to the porch to bedroom. She enjoys onces that has an outter layer that is raised, anyone had alot of luck on a really nice one? We were thinking of getting her one for Christmas.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Only the best for our dog ;D

They have some great stuff here.

http://www.bowsers.com/en/


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

wow, awesome products! expensive beds though. I think Foxie would like the Dutchie one the best, thanks


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I got Copper 2 beds from TJmax. I spent $20 for each. I only buy the ones that have a durable surface. The first one was denim and the second more like canvas. Both zipper off for washing. ;D


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought this for Jemma : http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3031055?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=101

It is great and firm.


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Bowser Beds are the best!! Pricey yes, but pretty durable and very washable. I may be a bit bias as my Wally is a Bowser dog and is from their kennel...


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Those Bowser beds really do look great.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> Those Bowser beds really do look great.


Hard to resist a site filled with Vizsla pictures... until I see the price that is!


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

ours is from front gate and has that bolstered, raised edging (almost like a mini couch). She can't get enough of it.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

My favorite are from Molly Mutts

www.mollymutt.com

Hobie has the La Vie en Rose and the Title Track designs. Super cute and totally durable. Washable too, since they are actually duvets. I stuff mine with old clothes that aren't suitable for donation.


----------

